# Problem with updating ports 11.4: No such file or directory



## ogogon (Apr 13, 2021)

Colleagues, I believe something is going wrong ...

On multiple machines, when trying to update ports, I get the same refusal.

```
root@gw:/home/ogogon # portsnap fetch update
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from ipv4.aws.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Updating from Tue Apr 13 18:57:09 MSK 2021 to Wed Apr 14 00:48:24 MSK 2021.
Fetching 5 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 5 metadata files... /usr/sbin/portsnap: cannot open 8fdcf6a99f0cc27c5e55c8674f9e2be9e50f5743223cb9808ce51507dd729036.gz: No such file or directory
metadata is corrupt.
root@gw:/home/ogogon # portsnap fetch extract
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from ipv4.aws.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Updating from Tue Apr 13 18:57:09 MSK 2021 to Wed Apr 14 00:48:24 MSK 2021.
Fetching 5 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 5 metadata files... /usr/sbin/portsnap: cannot open 8fdcf6a99f0cc27c5e55c8674f9e2be9e50f5743223cb9808ce51507dd729036.gz: No such file or directory
metadata is corrupt.
root@gw:/home/ogogon #
```

Maybe something needs to be fixed?

Ogogon.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Apr 14, 2021)

portsnap is currently being re-written for the move to git - it's not finished yet but close.


----------



## vaskark (Apr 14, 2021)

I've received a different error:


```
make: "/usr/share/mk/bsd.port.mk" line 32: Cannot open /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk
```

Everything else upgrading to 13.0-RELEASE went swimmingly.


----------



## diego (Apr 14, 2021)

I got the same error on FreeBSD 12.2........you are not alone ogogon


----------



## metsuke (Apr 14, 2021)

vaskark said:


> I've received a different error:
> 
> `make: "/usr/share/mk/bsd.port.mk" line 32: Cannot open /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk`
> 
> Everything else upgrading to 13.0-RELEASE went swimmingly.


That's related to this thread: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...the-directory-usr-ports-mk.79812/#post-505966


----------



## ogogon (Apr 14, 2021)

And how can you successfully update the ports tree now?


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Apr 14, 2021)

Wait until portsnap is updated or try gitup - but not sure that will work on an unsupported version of FreeBSD like 10.4 (EOL 2 1/2 years ago).

If you look in the recent posts about the move to git and what's happening in ports there are various suggestions that might work.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Apr 14, 2021)

e.g. https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/ports-transitioned-to-git.79598/page-8#post-505892


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 14, 2021)

You can follow Warner Losh's article on his web page about using git to do all this instead of portsnap. It worked well when I tried it and, now that everything there is in its place, I'll be switching to it tomorrow sometime.

EDIT: Well, my links are all dead so I can't find the easy peasy method he outlined. I assume it's elsewhere, possibly the Handbook, but I need to find it, too.


----------



## ogogon (Apr 14, 2021)

richardtoohey2 said:


> Wait until portsnap is updated or try gitup - but not sure that will work on an unsupported version of FreeBSD like 10.4 (EOL 2 1/2 years ago).
> 
> If you look in the recent posts about the move to git and what's happening in ports there are various suggestions that might work.


I'm sorry, of course I meant 11.4.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2021)

The portsnap infrastucture is currently somewhat dodgy because it's in the process of being migrated. As all versions of FreeBSD use the exact same ports tree, all versions of FreeBSD will have problems with portsnap(8) at the moment. 









						unable to download ports using portsnap fetch by remote server
					

I'm trying to download ports(from remote server) using portsnap fetch but im getting error like "portsnap fetch should not be run non-interactively. Run portsnap cron instead". but i tried portsnap cron im able to download the compressed content inside /var/db/portsnap but seems its not the...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




Either have some patience or give net/gitup or devel/git a try and fetch the ports tree via git.


----------

